# Do they? (Merged Questions)



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Just some questions*

Hey,
im new here on the forum. i have used the search feature many times and have found some great and useful information, this is a great forum! I was wondering though, im 17 now, and i know i have some thinking to do. i want to become a MA state trooper. My dad is a boston firefighter, and he told me that i should really think about if its what i want to do as a career because i will have to work hard to get hired, and if its not what i like then it would be a waste of time. Im sure i want to be a police officer, i have since i was very little. But how do i get a feel for what its like? I know that you can go into the military police to get military status and that helps alot, but would i get shiped out to war? what are some other ways i could maybe get a feel for what its like? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Just some questions*

Check out the stuff in this forum:

Reserve + Aux Police


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Just some questions*

Thanks Crvtte66!


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Do state police have the power to pull over town police? the other day on my way to school in taunton, a taunton police car seemed to be pulled over?, state police was pulled over on the side of the road with lights on, behind the taunton police car...whats that about?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Do they?*

It's called backup.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

oh, i wasnt sure what was going on...i would of thought they would of called another taunton cop...not state...is it just who ever is more close by comes for backup?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hell, 5 cops from any department could show up and be backup...most officers will stop and make sure things are ok if they drive by another officer who is on a traffic stop...safety first.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

get a dispatch job, it really helps to get your foot in the door.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> get a dispatch job, it really helps to get your foot in the door.


would that be a good start to get introduced to the police sceen? how can i find out more about dispatch?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Do a search...or go to the dispatch area of the website to find out more.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

will do!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

You've been given very good advice. Dispatch and Auxiliary Police positions are fantastic ways to get started. Neither guarantee a shot, but improve your chances greatly plus you get a good feel for what goes on out there. Some cities and towns have Emergency Management Agencies which work with the Auxiliaries and Regular PDs and would probably accept a 17 year old whereas the first two might not. 

Look for a Police Explorers post near you. Sure, some people dump on Boy Scouts because of some bad press, but it's a wonderful program and P.E. posts are a side door that shouldn't be ignored.

If you live in Boston, check out the Cadet program, if it's still in existance.

To quote Brad Paisley, "I know, at 17, it's hard to see past Friday night." But you seem to be doing just that. That's a good indication of maturity and that will definately help you where ever you apply.



GEEZ GIL, PLEASE FIX THE SPELL CHECK! I'm dying here!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm gonna have to listen to my boy Brad on the way into work tonight now


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> You've been given very good advice. Dispatch and Auxiliary Police positions are fantastic ways to get started. Neither guarantee a shot, but improve your chances greatly plus you get a good feel for what goes on out there. Some cities and towns have Emergency Management Agencies which work with the Auxiliaries and Regular PDs and would probably accept a 17 year old whereas the first two might not.
> 
> Look for a Police Explorers post near you. Sure, some people dump on Boy Scouts because of some bad press, but it's a wonderful program and P.E. posts are a side door that shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the great advice! This forum is just what i need to research and find out more about the police sceen. I will deffinatly look into a dispatch job seeing that it would help me get a feel for what goes on. Thanks again!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I see you wish to someday join the State Police but in the mean time while you are still young I suggest when you become a Sr. in high school or in College that you look into doing an internship with a law enforcement agency. It can be a very rewarding experience and can also help you get on a department as a Special/Reserve police officer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

First do good in school 
second start a work out program the earlier you start the easier its going to be 
third like many say either get on a college police/ cadet program or security
forth check out the internships i know msp has them and apply for the FBI intership (looks good on the resume`) 
just remember everything that you do has a chance to come back to you, stupid college kid stuff (we all know we did that shit but now adays you can't pull that shit)

i think you might be alittle old but there is a student trooper summer "camp" that the state police put on in the summer at the New braintree training center, look into that.

As for the MSP as you can tell its hard to get into, I suggest that you have a back up plan or another pd that you want to go into. 
And as for the military I think the more military experience the better. you have to trust the people that you work with and i know that the people that i work with esspecially the vets i tend to trust alittle bit more. yes you might be shipped of to war but it all depends on alot of stuff! If i were in your shoes i would go to college join ROTC and do my 4 years on active and then go and get a job as state police FBI CIA Secret Service, or what ever you want to do. But maybe its just me but i think the military makes a better person out of someone! And with ROTC they teach you to become a leader and being a leader is part of the job!

thats my 2 cents take it or leave it!:-D


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

MSP422_08 said:


> Do state police have the power to pull over town police? the other day on my way to school in taunton, a taunton police car seemed to be pulled over?, state police was pulled over on the side of the road with lights on, behind the taunton police car...whats that about?


Actually he probably gigged him for speeding (Lidar & Estimated) and then piled on and wrote him for something like excessive window tint....

As a matter of fact, I'm surprised the officer who was pulled over hasn't written in for advice yet on how to beat a State Police Issued Ticket...


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

haha But thanks for all this advice, its really helped out big time! now, whats an internship? is this something like a part time job, or "citizens accademy" or something like that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

MSP422_08 said:


> haha But thanks for all this advice, its really helped out big time! now, whats an internship? is this something like a part time job, or "citizens accademy" or something like that?


internship is a "job" could be paid some are some are not, many dif kinds from various hrs. but its basically a job


----------

